# Citronella Training Collars



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I have no experience in using this type of collar for nipping and jumping but I just wanted to say that we are working with a behaviorist on my Seger's reacting to other dogs. I also got the spray collar from Pet Smart but rather than the citronella I got the Unscented Refills. Basically Seger gets a spray of mist rather than the citronella. I just couldn't see myself spraying Citronella into his face, although I know they say it is safe. I tried Seger's collar on myself and it is just like getting sprayed with a fine water mist. The mist works really well for Seger and we are making great progress. Good luck! Carol


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Oakley&SegersMom said:


> I have no experience in using this type of collar for nipping and jumping but I just wanted to say that we are working with a behaviorist on my Seger's reacting to other dogs. I also got the spray collar from Pet Smart but rather than the citronella I got the Unscented Refills. Basically Seger gets a spray of mist rather than the citronella. I just couldn't see myself spraying Citronella into his face, although I know they say it is safe. I tried Seger's collar on myself and it is just like getting sprayed with a fine water mist. The mist works really well for Seger and we are making great progress. Good luck! Carol


Does it come with a remote? A lot of them seem to be made for barking and spray automatically. As barking isn't a problem, we would like something with a remote so we can spray it when he jumps up on the corner or the table.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi JDK - yes this one has a remote which I wear around my neck. We have a training program which includes a "spray" if Seger tries to lunge or otherwise behave badly when we approach other dogs on walks. This has been the most effective training program for us and it was set up in consultation with Nathan Penny who has a Masters of Science Degree in Companion Animal Behaviour from The Ontario Veterinary College. The one key point for us was that the timing of the spray is critical to success, so you may want to get some advice on this to make your training most effective. I'm sure there are people on this forum who can advise you well on the timing issue. Carol


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I only have the citronella collar for barking with one of my dogs. However, if she wears it, sometimes, she gets sprayed because the others bark!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We tried using one for my mom's chocolate lab, Sydney, when she barked. It didn't work. We resorted to a shock collar and still it really doesn't help unless she has it on 24/7 (which isn't fair or possible anyway).


----------

